
Show HN: Create custom lists in Slack for users to add/search info like Skills - azizakgul
https://www.communiti.net
======
azizakgul
Hi, Communiti founder here.

I built the first version to better browse and discover people (eg: who knows
digital marketing or can design my new web site) in my co-working space then
it turned out that different kinds of teams had a similar problem. So I built
this new version where you can:

\- Create custom lists such as "Skills", "Goals", "Jobs", "Events" etc \-
Build the list cards with fields like text fields, phone numbers, select menus
\- Edit permissions to make the list read only where only admins can add new
cards.

Building an app in Slack is tricky since the UX is very limited. But I think
there's a lot of potential in building the app where communities have already
formed.

Looking forward to your questions and feedback.

